# Heartbreaking news



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Had the vet out today about Rupert's scouring, turns out he's got a 50/50 chance of being pts. He has become very dehydrated, we've got some fluids down him and he's munching on sloppy food, vet has also taken blood samples to see what his protein levels are like but because of his age she is not optimistic about recovery. She also said there is every chance he could collapse on me tonight 

I am just so emotionally drained I don't even have the energy to cry.


----------



## Shadowdancing (23 January 2017)

I'm so sorry this is terrible news. Was it a complete shock? Not that that makes it easier. Horrible thing to go through.


----------



## Regandal (23 January 2017)

Oh no.   Do you have any speedibeet?  You can make it really watery, good way of getting fluid into them.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 January 2017)

I am so sorry what a shock to hear that from your vet, did she not think he may have been better to be admitted into an equine hospital if there is a chance he could collapse was nothing else mentioned as to what it could be?


----------



## Wagtail (23 January 2017)

How awful, OP. Do you know what has caused it? My mare was terrible on haylage. I tried everything but it was pure liquid coming out. Nothing made a difference until she was put onto hay. Could your horse be reacting to something he's eaten or is it an illness of some kind? Can he not be cross tied with a drip? My sister's horse had massive internal bleeding caused by a kick to his stomach but he survived by being treated firstly with a blood transfusion from another of my sister's horses, and then a drip was set up and he stayed on it for several days. These things can usually be done in situ.


----------



## Shady (23 January 2017)

Oh Sahara love that's terrible news, i'm so sorry , wish i was over there for you, i'll keep everything crossed that the vets find the cause and Rupert pulls through. Sending massive hugs to you and your family. Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Regandal said:



			Oh no.   Do you have any speedibeet?  You can make it really watery, good way of getting fluid into them.
		
Click to expand...

He is on simple system feed as he can not eat hay because of his teeth. I've made his meal very sloppy tonight to try and keep him hydrated.


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			I am so sorry what a shock to hear that from your vet, did she not think he may have been better to be admitted into an equine hospital if there is a chance he could collapse was nothing else mentioned as to what it could be?
		
Click to expand...

The only thing she did say was admitting him to a hospital to put him on a drip, unfortunetly that would cost me thousands, which I don't have


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Shady said:



			Oh Sahara love that's terrible news, i'm so sorry , wish i was over there for you, i'll keep everything crossed that the vets find the cause and Rupert pulls through. Sending massive hugs to you and your family. Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Angie, I'm not doing very well with life am I.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 January 2017)

*Sahara said:



			The only thing she did say was admitting him to a hospital to put him on a drip, unfortunetly that would cost me thousands, which I don't have 

Click to expand...

I am sorry I will keep fingers crossed that his ok in the morning the fluids might be all he needs to rehydrate him x


----------



## LD&S (23 January 2017)

So very sorry to hear your news, I hope you manage to get some fluids into him, what about apple juice in water? I've read some horses love it. Sorry I don't have any better suggestions.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 January 2017)

Lots of *vibes* for Rupert, I really, really hope that he pulls through.






 Thinking of you both.


----------



## horselady (23 January 2017)

I am so very very sorry to hear your news, I know that absolutley nothing could help at the minute but  thinking of you and I think that your horse knows you love him. Animals can always tell when you really care, love really is the best medicine and You seem from your post like you love him very, very much.


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Faracat said:



			Lots of *vibes* for Rupert, I really, really hope that he pulls through.






 Thinking of you both.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Faracat.


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

horselady said:



			I am so very very sorry to hear your news, I know that absolutley nothing could help at the minute but  thinking of you and I think that your horse knows you love him. Animals can always tell when you really care, love really is the best medicine and You seem from your post like you love him very, very much.
		
Click to expand...

He has been with us for 27 years, wonderful pony, very loving and even though he's a stallion he's very gentle.


----------



## horselady (23 January 2017)

*Sahara said:



			He has been with us for 27 years, wonderful pony, very loving and even though he's a stallion he's very gentle.
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry that is a long time to build up a bond with an animal Let us all just really hope that he will carry on living for a very good few years.


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

horselady said:



			Iam so sorry that is a long time to build up a bond with an animal Let us all just really hope that he will carry on living for a very good few years.
		
Click to expand...

I keep telling myself that, and keep telling him too, he's a fighter.


----------



## Rollin (23 January 2017)

So sorry to read your post Sahara.  I can imagine how heart wrenching it is after your long friendship with him.  I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Sprout (23 January 2017)

I am so sorry to hear your news, I really hope Rupert will pull through. Xx


----------



## On the Hoof (23 January 2017)

I'm so very sorry to hear this and it has brought back painful memories for me if last summer. For my mare we created a water buffet lots of different buckets , peppermint in one, got her apple bobbing in another, we syringed electrolyte into her twice a day .. Just do everything you can and I will be rooting for him .. Blimey I'm crying now remembering my mate who stopped eating aswell  , can the vet tube him to get water in .. It's not pleasant but if he cannot go  into horsepital for a drip it might be enough to pull him round . Have they taken blood and poo samples ?   Big hugs and will be thinking iof you xx


----------



## horselady (23 January 2017)

If he is really dehydrated and you want him to drink try mixing apple juice in his water


----------



## honetpot (23 January 2017)

I am going to be blunt but I hope in a kind way. The vet was telling you something and in your distress you have you haven't really taken it in. Its time to let go. I can not imagine anything more traumatic than a dehydrated horse unable to stand, at 27 years he has had a good innings.
  Before someone says how callus I am I have been though this last year, with a mare in foal who I had since she was two, its hard but sometimes you just have to let go. Still upset.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 January 2017)

honetpot said:



			I am going to be blunt but I hope in a kind way. The vet was telling you something and in your distress you have you haven't really taken it in. Its time to let go. I can not imagine anything more traumatic than a dehydrated horse unable to stand, at 27 years he has had a good innings.
  Before someone says how callus I am I have been though this last year, with a mare in foal who I had since she was two, its hard but sometimes you just have to let go. Still upset.
		
Click to expand...

Surely if that was what the vet was really meaning she should have made in crystal clear? 
I'm not saying your not right but that I believe vets need to be to the point and obvious. 
Op, so so sorry to hear this xx


----------



## Schollym (23 January 2017)

Have they identified what is up with him? My elderly pony had liquid pouring out her, she was diagnosed with colitis. She was put on codeine and we had to feed soft hay, fibre nuts any thing that would slow her gut down. She is back to her old self. We had it happen again but got it early this time.( several months after her previous attack)


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

On the Hoof said:



			I'm so very sorry to hear this and it has brought back painful memories for me if last summer. For my mare we created a water buffet lots of different buckets , peppermint in one, got her apple bobbing in another, we syringed electrolyte into her twice a day .. Just do everything you can and I will be rooting for him .. Blimey I'm crying now remembering my mate who stopped eating aswell  , can the vet tube him to get water in .. It's not pleasant but if he cannot go  into horsepital for a drip it might be enough to pull him round . Have they taken blood and poo samples ?   Big hugs and will be thinking iof you xx
		
Click to expand...

The vet did tube him so he has gotten fluids down and he is interested in eating his sloppy mash which is a good sign, they rang back a while ago to say they couldn't get any results from the blood (apparently vet must have messed it up) so are coming back tomorrow morning to do more bloods and a poo sample.


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and advice, it is much appreciated.


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

honetpot said:



			I am going to be blunt but I hope in a kind way. The vet was telling you something and in your distress you have you haven't really taken it in. Its time to let go. I can not imagine anything more traumatic than a dehydrated horse unable to stand, at 27 years he has had a good innings.
  Before someone says how callus I am I have been though this last year, with a mare in foal who I had since she was two, its hard but sometimes you just have to let go. Still upset.
		
Click to expand...

 He's 29 and he has had a wonderful life but it's such a shock and at a bad time for me, he was totally fine and then this, I lost my dear Arab at 31 in 2015 and it's brought it all back.


----------



## ozpoz (23 January 2017)

So sorry to read this - grass pellets soak down very well and would help with re hydrating, and if he is eating hopefully he will pull through. Awful for you, keep strong. x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 January 2017)

Nothing i can do or say is going to help,  thinking of you and sending you hugs xx


----------



## Shady (23 January 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Thanks Angie, I'm not doing very well with life am I. 

Click to expand...

Don't ever think that sweetheart, i know you from the great chats we have  and your love for ALL your animals and your amazing mum defines you as a person i love knowing, everybody on here understands completely where you are right now and sadly it is the price we all  have to pay at some point for choosing to share our lives with animals that we love , how lucky yours have been to have somebody like  you in their lives for so long. xxxxxx


----------



## Dancing_Diva (23 January 2017)

I'm so sorry to read this, I have everything crossed for you. 

Can I just ask what reason vet hasn't put horse on fluid drip at your yard? Ive never just had to take a horse in for such thing if going into the vets isn't an option, I've had a few horses put on a fluid drip at home at their own yard and I've changed the bags. Wouldnt that be an option?


----------



## Irish gal (23 January 2017)

*Sahara said:



			The only thing she did say was admitting him to a hospital to put him on a drip, unfortunetly that would cost me thousands, which I don't have 

Click to expand...


It's a pity she's being so strict about the drip. I had a very sick mare who aborted a foal, she was out in the field. We couldn't move her and had a drip going into her, I held it up on a pitchfork to get the height. There's no reason why you can't do the same thing, except you're in a stable so that's better. Fingers crossed for you - it's not easy.


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Shady said:



			Don't ever think that sweetheart, i know you from the great chats we have  and your love for ALL your animals and your amazing mum defines you as a person i love knowing, everybody on here understands completely where you are right now and sadly it is the price we all  have to pay at some point for choosing to share our lives with animals that we love , how lucky yours have been to have somebody like  you in their lives for so long. xxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Angie, you are a wonderful person to talk to and I wish we could meet in real life, thankyou so much for all your kindness!


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Dancing_Diva said:



			I'm so sorry to read this, I have everything crossed for you. 

Can I just ask what reason vet hasn't put horse on fluid drip at your yard? Ive never just had to take a horse in for such thing if going into the vets isn't an option, I've had a few horses put on a fluid drip at home at their own yard and I've changed the bags. Wouldnt that be an option?
		
Click to expand...

I will ask them this tomorrow, thank you!


----------



## Equi (23 January 2017)

Sorry to hear your lovely horse is not doing well, but take massive comfort in the fact you have clearly looked after him well for him to reach this age anyway! All the best for him x


----------



## *Sahara (23 January 2017)

Just been over to look at him, he's still perky but shifting about his stable uneasy, his stomach is rolling terribly buy he has eaten just over a quarter of his food.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2017)

It's a tough time , 
But you can only do your best .
I am an other whose had horse hydrated on drips at home so do ask .


----------



## Snowfilly (23 January 2017)

All good vibes sent your way.

A few years ago, we had a poorly colt on a drop for about 36 hours. He was in a stable and cross tied, supported in a kind of sling. Taking him to a vet hospital was deemed too dangerous, as he was going off his legs. He pulled through; we hung the drop on the wall and changed the bags ourselves. Certainly worth a try if he's not suffering. You could try asking a cattle vet, they tend to be a bit less concerned about taking livestock in for treatment and more willing to let owners do things.

Best wishes to you both xxx


----------



## Sukistokes2 (23 January 2017)

Wishing  you and your lad all the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldie48 (23 January 2017)

My 29 yr old pal was pts two weeks ago, he was much loved and I really miss him. He'd been pretty well for most of his life but had a really bad attack of cellulitis nearly a year ago and tbh I was ready to have him pts because he was in so much pain but the vet persuaded me to give him 24 hours and it was the right decision as he pulled through. However, I knew we were on borrowed time and when I got him in each night I used to look very carefully at him and ask myself the same question, "is his quality of life good?" Well it was until he colicked, so the decision was made for me but he had a very painful end, which I wish we could have avoided. the question I ask myself is, if he had been pts last year what would he have missed? Well he wouldn't have had a painful recovery from the cellulitis and he wouldn't have had a twisted colic which was really horrible,did he gain something from having a few more months in the sun. I don't know, but I do ask myself when I am old and coming to the end of my life, how much medical intervention do I want to keep me going? I hope you get up tomorrow and find your pony is much better but he will die one day and whenever  that happens, you will feel devasted  it is the price we pay for having these lovely animals in our life. God bless!


----------



## Dave's Mam (23 January 2017)

Sending love, hugs & slobber.


----------



## Lintel (24 January 2017)

Hope he pulls through ok. Our thoughts are with you x


----------



## JJS (24 January 2017)

Sending you both love, hugs, and as many good vibes as I can muster. I've got everything crossed for him.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 January 2017)

Huge hugs.
You are doing all you can. I hope he is brighter in the morning for you. Xxxxx


----------



## horselady (24 January 2017)

Hi, I really hope he is looking better this morning.  hugs and a kiss for your boy to pull through.


----------



## On the Hoof (24 January 2017)

How is he this morning ? Hope he is doing better x


----------



## Caracarrie (24 January 2017)

My friends pony was put an a drip in his stable, direct into his gut.  He doesn't need to go to hospital.


----------



## Merrymoles (24 January 2017)

Hope he's brighter today - thinking of you


----------



## *Sahara (24 January 2017)

Update: This morning I went over to find he is still with me and HE'S DRUNK WATER!!! I can't tell you how happy I was. The vet came again and couldn't believe it, she had brought her euthanasia kit with her as  she was expecting to be doing just that. She took more blood and a poo sample, and gave him more medication to help him feel comfortable and to combat colic as this is what he may do now. He is much brighter and is nicely hydrated again. I have put some apple juice in his water tonight to encourage more drinking (thanks for that everyone) and am keeping my fingers crossed now. 

They couldn't find anything in his blood but found a small amount of sand in his poo, they have advised live yogurt (which he's got on his food tonight ) and Psyllium to clear any sand and toxins out. looking up Psyllium I came across something I never heard of before, sand colic. The vet didn't say he had this but it's possible he may have a build up of sand and this is what would cause the watery diarrhoea.
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you to everyone for the good vibes and slobber :thumbup:


----------



## ozpoz (24 January 2017)

really happy to read this - hope everything goes smoothly for you both now. x


----------



## Merrymoles (24 January 2017)

Everything crossed that he continues to make good progress. Great news for the lad


----------



## meleeka (24 January 2017)

Great to read some positive news. Those eyes certainly look bright. A diagnosis has got to be a good thing. Keeping everything crossed he continues to improve.


----------



## Wagtail (24 January 2017)

Great news! I hope he continues to do well. He looks very cheeky.


----------



## Shady (24 January 2017)

Fantastic news Sahara  so pleased for you. xxxx I only really know about sand colic myself as it's  common in hot countries like Australia, Shadow used to get dosed with some sort of oil mix when he was there as the paddocks were very gritty. Really hope Rupert continues to improve, so glad you posted some positive news, big hugs darling, talk soon. xxxxxxx


----------



## *Sahara (24 January 2017)

Shady said:



			Fantastic news Sahara  so pleased for you. xxxx I only really know about sand colic myself as it's  common in hot countries like Australia, Shadow used to get dosed with some sort of oil mix when he was there as the paddocks were very gritty. Really hope Rupert continues to improve, so glad you posted some positive news, big hugs darling, talk soon. xxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

The relief I feel is amazing, I honestly have never heard of sand colic before but have been doing some research on it, it's possible Shadow would have been dosed with Psyllium and oil as apparently they work more effectively together. I ordered some tonight and will give it to him with coconut oil, hopefully this will stop anymore problems, the vet advised me to treat him for 3-7 days every month. Thank you so much for all he support, hope i'll be able to get some sleep tonight! You take care. xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Sahara (24 January 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Great news! I hope he continues to do well. He looks very cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

 he is a very cheeky one at times!


----------



## Schollym (24 January 2017)

Excellent to hear he is brighter, best wishes to you both


----------



## On the Hoof (24 January 2017)

So good to hear this update, hope he continues to improve xx


----------



## ycbm (24 January 2017)

oldie48 said:



			My 29 yr old pal was pts two weeks ago, he was much loved and I really miss him. He'd been pretty well for most of his life but had a really bad attack of cellulitis nearly a year ago and tbh I was ready to have him pts because he was in so much pain but the vet persuaded me to give him 24 hours and it was the right decision as he pulled through. However, I knew we were on borrowed time and when I got him in each night I used to look very carefully at him and ask myself the same question, "is his quality of life good?" Well it was until he colicked, so the decision was made for me but he had a very painful end, which I wish we could have avoided. the question I ask myself is, if he had been pts last year what would he have missed? Well he wouldn't have had a painful recovery from the cellulitis and he wouldn't have had a twisted colic which was really horrible,did he gain something from having a few more months in the sun. I don't know, but I do ask myself when I am old and coming to the end of my life, how much medical intervention do I want to keep me going? I hope you get up tomorrow and find your pony is much better but he will die one day and whenever  that happens, you will feel devasted  it is the price we pay for having these lovely animals in our life. God bless!
		
Click to expand...



Sahara I am very pleased for you that he has pulled through this time. But he hasn't the teeth to eat forage, you say, and your vet warned you that he might collapse and die last night. Please re read this post by someone who has been through what you are going through, and consider making a plan that would allow him a dignified end and not a painful or distressing one.

I'm sure this post will upset you, and I'm truly sorry about that. But I've thought long and hard before posting it and I think I would kick myself if you post later in the future about him having a bad end.

You are clearly a very loving and caring owner. The most caring thing we can do for our animals is to give them a peaceful, painless end to their lives.


----------



## *Sahara (24 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Sahara I am very pleased for you that he has pulled through this time. But he hasn't the teeth to eat forage, you say, and your vet warned you that he might collapse and die last night. Please re read this post by someone who has been through what you are going through, and consider making a plan that would allow him a dignified end and not a painful or distressing one.

I'm sure this post will upset you, and I'm truly sorry about that. But I've thought long and hard before posting it and I think I would kick myself if you post later in the future about him having a bad end.

You are clearly a very loving and caring owner. The most caring thing we can do for our animals is to give them a peaceful, painless end to their lives.
		
Click to expand...

Please be reassured ycbm that I'm not the type of person to keep my animals alive if they are suffering. I've sadly had to put many a chick to sleep with my own hands if they hatched poorly or got squashed on their first night by the others, or when I didn't allow the vets to wake my cat up when he underwent an operation for a tumour that he was not going to recover well from. I would never let Rupert suffer. Although he can not eat hay he is thriving on the Simple system feeds and honestly has never looked better. Just last week he was galloping round the field having a buck and getting all playful. The vet is happy with him and he is improving, I was prepared to say goodbye today but as long as he improves I'll do all I can for him.


----------



## ycbm (24 January 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Please be reassured ycbm that I'm not the type of person to keep my animals alive if they are suffering. I've sadly had to put many a chick to sleep with my own hands if they hatched poorly or got squashed on their first night by the others, or when I didn't allow the vets to wake my cat up when he underwent an operation for a tumour that he was not going to recover well from. I would never let Rupert suffer. Although he can not eat hay he is thriving on the Simple system feeds and honestly has never looked better. Just last week he was galloping round the field having a buck and getting all playful. The vet is happy with him and he is improving, I was prepared to say goodbye today but as long as he improves I'll do all I can for him.
		
Click to expand...

Than you Sahara. I hope he continues his great progress and continues to thrive in your undoubted care.


----------



## On the Hoof (25 January 2017)

Still improving today I hope OP X


----------



## *Sahara (25 January 2017)

Update: He's still perky today but hasn't drunk much water, I just hope he's not going to go the other way and colic now, he has stopped scouring now and has done a small poo. I've made his food extra sloppy again to keep him hydrated and given him a choice between apple flavoured water and plain. A few rumbles in his stomach tonight but nothing like it has been, just hope he'll have drunk something in the morning.


----------



## On the Hoof (25 January 2017)

How about getting a small likit type stuff in a tub or something sticky and strong flavoured he might like..and get him to have a few licks, it might encourage him to drink afterwards? Have you got some electrolytes?


----------



## Cobbytype (25 January 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Update: He's still perky today but hasn't drunk much water, I just hope he's not going to go the other way and colic now, he has stopped scouring now and has done a small poo. I've made his food extra sloppy again to keep him hydrated and given him a choice between apple flavoured water and plain. A few rumbles in his stomach tonight but nothing like it has been, just hope he'll have drunk something in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear there's general improvement. Try offering luke warm water as the ice cold water may chill his tum.


----------



## *Sahara (25 January 2017)

Cobbytype said:



			Glad to hear there's general improvement. Try offering luke warm water as the ice cold water may chill his tum.
		
Click to expand...

Have tried that too but he's still not too interested in it, I've also warmed his food, he's eating like a trooper which is good but I am on edge again.


----------



## *Sahara (25 January 2017)

On the Hoof said:



			How about getting a small likit type stuff in a tub or something sticky and strong flavoured he might like..and get him to have a few licks, it might encourage him to drink afterwards? Have you got some electrolytes?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got any electrolyte supplements or a salt lick but have ordered some likits with his Psyllium yesterday.


----------



## touchstone (25 January 2017)

So pleased to hear he's improving, and perky is good!  Horse Quencher is supposed to be good for encouraging them to drink, also sugar beet water.

Lets hope he goes from strength to strength bless him.


----------



## *Sahara (25 January 2017)

touchstone said:



			So pleased to hear he's improving, and perky is good!  Horse Quencher is supposed to be good for encouraging them to drink, also sugar beet water.

Lets hope he goes from strength to strength bless him.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks i'll give that a try


----------



## Amymay (25 January 2017)

I second sugarbeet water.


----------



## crabbymare (25 January 2017)

all the above and carrots apples and pears are good to help rehydrate as they hold a fair bit of water without the horse having to drink


----------



## be positive (25 January 2017)

amymay said:



			I second sugarbeet water.
		
Click to expand...

It was the main thing mine took on board when he was unable to drink normally, I had 3 or 4 buckets of different  slop in at all times, grassnuts were also popular, he was not interested in apple juice but did play with the water if I cut a few pieces of apple and put them in it. 

I would avoid anything sugary like lickits as they may make him less inclined to eat or drink, sugary substances can give a boost and put them off more bland food causing other issues if you are not careful, when you are desperate you want to try anything but keep it as simple as you can while he is still at this stage, give him options but not too many unhealthy ones, hope he continues to pick up.


----------



## *Sahara (26 January 2017)

Update: Not so good today, he's not as perky as before and is still not drinking. I'm now making his mash very sloppy in hopes to keep him hydrated, he's also not pooed once today and had the jitters for a while but it has subsided for now    We are discussing what the next move will be tonight depending on what he's like in the morning...


----------



## Amymay (26 January 2017)

Have you tried sugar beat water yet?


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 January 2017)

I am sorry to hear his not been so good today it's so difficult when they just won't do something so simple but yet so vital, a friend is also having a similar issue with a 28 year old pony that has had his diastema sorted out last week pony has just started to pick at hay but hardly drank yesterday, she has been boosting him with a vit and min supplement from the vet the last few days and it did really seem to get him interested in food again but water intake has reduced.

so very frustrating I hope his better in the morning so you don't have to make a very hard decision  x


----------



## *Sahara (26 January 2017)

amymay said:



			Have you tried sugar beat water yet?
		
Click to expand...

He's not interested


----------



## *Sahara (28 January 2017)

Haven't had time to update with so many things going on but it's GOOD news, he's hydrated, pooing, not shaking and much more like his old self, now he's just fed up with me keeping him on the yard because the field is too wet  Thank you everyone for the advice and wishes, I'm so so pleased, it now seems like it was an upset stomach after all. From now on I will be giving my horses Psyllium in the future to safe guard against any sand colic though.  :smile3:


----------



## Cobbytype (28 January 2017)

That is very good news on a soggy January day... or any day come to that. I hope the improvement in health continues.


----------



## horselady (28 January 2017)

I am so glad! Rupert sounds quite the charecter!


----------



## *Sahara (28 January 2017)

Image in the field was taken summer 2015, he'd been on SS feeds for 6 months and had done a 180 turn from a skeleton to a fab, fat Shetland.

Image on the yard was taken autumn last year, he likes to nod when I brush him


----------



## Regandal (28 January 2017)

That's great hearing he's picked up.


----------



## horselady (28 January 2017)

The nodding thing is the same with my mare! He is adorable!


----------



## cobsarefab (19 August 2017)

I am so so sorry sahara, keeping fingers crossed for him. glad he's perked up.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 August 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			I am so so sorry sahara, keeping fingers crossed for him. glad he's perked up.
		
Click to expand...

Am sure OP appreciates your post, but the last post above yours was 8 months ago in January,  why bounce an old thread? the horse may no longer even be here, (tho I hope he is!)

How odd :confused3:


----------



## doodle (19 August 2017)

I think bringing this back up again is a very nasty thing to do!


----------



## Leo Walker (19 August 2017)

I never say things like this but I am genuinely starting to believe that cobsarefun is just here stirring and getting attention that she appears to be lacking elsewhere.


----------



## doodle (19 August 2017)

How do we get her banned? Although she would just come back with another name.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 August 2017)

Harmless trolling is one thing, but this is most unsavoury. 

OP, I hope this revival of your thread is not distressing.


----------



## Shady (19 August 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Am sure OP appreciates your post, but the last post above yours was 8 months ago in January,  why bounce an old thread? the horse may no longer even be here, (tho I hope he is!)

How odd :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Hi FF  
Rupert was ok in July so i'm hoping he still is , putting on weight and being treated as a cushings pony? Sahara is really lovely to have a natter with by pm's, great compassion for her animals so i hope she doesn't get upset if this thread was resurrected thoughtlessly, i'm hoping it was an honest mistake


----------



## touchstone (19 August 2017)

I think sahara is friends with cobsarefab going by her profile, so I suspect it was a genuine mistake.  I'm delighted to hear that Rupert has been doing well though, such a cute pony!


----------



## *Sahara (19 August 2017)

Shady said:



			Hi FF  
Rupert was ok in July so i'm hoping he still is , putting on weight and being treated as a cushings pony? Sahara is really lovely to have a natter with by pm's, great compassion for her animals so i hope she doesn't get upset if this thread was resurrected thoughtlessly, i'm hoping it was an honest mistake
		
Click to expand...

Hi Shady  hope you're ok, no I'm not upset, Rupert is still with me and doing ok (keeping baby Dante in order) I think this was a genuine mistake, from what I know Cobsarefab is a nice person and yes I am friends with her. Rupert is being treated as a cushings pony like Shady said but is very well in himself  It was a shock to me when he suddenly went so ill but I am prepared he may not be with me much longer due to his age, right now he is just enjoying his life  Hope every one is well and take care.


----------



## cobsarefab (19 August 2017)

I Am so so sorry. The revival of this thread was a genuine mistake. I must've clicked on an old page of the tack room. I honestly didn't realise and I am deeply sorry for any distress I have caused.


----------



## doodle (19 August 2017)

It would have to be a very old page as post from 8 months ago. How you could accidentally click on that I don't know!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 August 2017)

*Sahara said:



			Had the vet out today about Rupert's scouring, turns out he's got a 50/50 chance of being pts. He has become very dehydrated, we've got some fluids down him and he's munching on sloppy food, vet has also taken blood samples to see what his protein levels are like but because of his age she is not optimistic about recovery. She also said there is every chance he could collapse on me tonight 

I am just so emotionally drained I don't even have the energy to cry.
		
Click to expand...

.deleted


----------

